# Discovery: Uschi Van Der Rosten diorama bases



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I discovered these on HobbyLink Japan. They're German airfield and/or factory vignette base kits. The airfield kits consist of printed images of ground (pavement and grass), plus diorama materials like flocked grass matt, bags of railroad static grass and fine gravel. You provide a wooden base (or whatever), and go to town gluing things down and weathering the grass.

Here's the website, direct to the Luftwaffe hardstand kit:
http://www.uschivdr.com/products-in-detail/scenic-display-dessau-luftwaffe-hardstand/
The Luftwaff factor vignettes look amazing, but also like a lot of work:
http://www.uschivdr.com/products-in-detail/scenic-display-reimahg-manual/

And here's my beginner's attempt at it. I cut out the pavement and used the grass matt in place of the printed grass. I pasted the printed pavement to some cardboard and used a burnishing tool to emboss the spaces between the bricks. I tried to mimic the example, but failed miserably. I used the dead tan grass in patches, but then I decided I would be better at painting variations in the grass shades with craft paint, so I did that.

I cut a hole where the dirt is exposed, glued in some gravel, and painted it brown. Then I glued patches of grass to hide the truly obvious edges.


----------

